# Quick Inventory of my starting collection



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

3- Rocky Patel - Sungrown - torpedo 
3- Rocky Patel - Decade - toro
3- CAO Gold Maduro - torpedo 
5- J Fuego Natural natural 4.5" x 46
2- 5 Vegas Gold Maduro - C.hill 
2- Tres Hermanos - torpedo
1- Tres Hermanos - ChurchHill
3- Vieux Carre - Corona
1- Vieux Carre - Rob
1- Plantation Reseva - torpedo
1- Big Easy - (7.5x60)
1- La Flor Dominican - double ligero-torpedo
1- Padilla Miami - torpedo
1- G2 Turbo - torpedo
1- Camacho Corojo Figurado-torpedo
1- Oliva G - torpedo 
1- Don Pepin Garcia Blue - torpedo 
1- Punch Pita Maduro- toro 
1- La Aroma de Cuba (rob)
1- Carlos Torano- Casa Torano (rob)
1- Estaban Carreras Habana (rob)
1- Kristof (rob) 
7- Throwaways



So i broke into the tuperdor just to see what i actually have in there... i am decently happy w/ what i see... since i am still trying new stuff, thats the main reason for the random singles...
BUT i definitely see myself adding a few DPG's very soon. the Black is my current favorite smoke and i have NONE of them... 
Also i am looking to add a couple ManOWars, Gurkha's, definitely the Deisel, AND on top of that list is the JAIME GARCIA RESERVA ESPACIAL (which i am having issues finding, but have heard great things about)..

just thought i would share

rb

Edited: somehow how forgot to include my cigars from the CigarFactory/NewOrleans... 
mistake Rectified

rb


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice sticks you have there. Love the RP Sungrown. Love cigar pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice start to your slide down the slope!!!!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

That's an awesome start!
I loved the LFD Double Ligero. You've got some great smokes in there!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks good to me Rusty! :nod:


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks guys.. 

I enjoy the La Aroma de Cuba and the Estaban Carreras Habana... i have had a few of them go through that humidor so far... looking forward to trying the Camacho, picked that one up a couple days ago.

i cant wait to figure out my humidor situation, i DEFINITELY need to get these in Trays so i can see what i have and get some kind of organization. 

rb


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Very Cool__!

Thanks for sharing the cigar PRON Rusty! :nod:


.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey man welcome! I see another Houston guy here! 

Those Tres Hermanos.....I know you got them from Cigar Factory in New Orleans! I know cause those were my first cigars that some family members sent me from there. 

Oh, just an FYI, Texas Cigar Festival next year some time in April sponsored by serious cigars.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*You have a very good assortment of cigars which will challenge your taste buds. The one thing about trying out so many "new" cigars is that trying to remember the profile of each can be trying so you might want to keep a journal on each...how old each one was when you smoked it and so on. Sometimes when experimenting with so many new brands of cigars you get overwhelmed with so many variables from each new stick. When you smoke a brand and get used to it ( 5 or more in a period of a couple months ) your taste buds/memory associates that into your brain so you get a more accurate profile of that cigar. Not sure how long you have been smoking cigars but if it's less than a year count on your tastes changing as you continue the hobby so what was something you liked/disliked might well change in the future as it's happened with me and others. Have fun!*


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *You have a very good assortment of cigars which will challenge your taste buds. The one thing about trying out so many "new" cigars is that trying to remember the profile of each can be trying so you might want to keep a journal on each...how old each one was when you smoked it and so on. Sometimes when experimenting with so many new brands of cigars you get overwhelmed with so many variables from each new stick. When you smoke a brand and get used to it ( 5 or more in a period of a couple months ) your taste buds/memory associates that into your brain so you get a more accurate profile of that cigar. Not sure how long you have been smoking cigars but if it's less than a year count on your tastes changing as you continue the hobby so what was something you liked/disliked might well change in the future as it's happened with me and others. Have fun!*


Thanks for the comments Cigary...

I find it odd that i seem to enjoy a WIDE variety of cigars as long as they are from MED/FUll to FULL lately...

but i understand what u are saying about finding my tastes. At the moment i really do LOVE The smoothness of the DPG Black.... but none the less i LOVE trying new cigars and its not OFTEn that i find some thing i really dont like.. but then again, my pallet is still very new to the cigar world.. i have been really smoking for id say a year..

rb


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nah...no good. You'll have to send all those to me and start over. Sorry, that's how it's done here.


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Rusty, try Vegas Cubanas. If you like the blacks, you should like these!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice stash Rusty. Enjoy following your taste buds from here.


----------

